
Ask HN: How to Fix the Internet? - s_t_e_f_a_n
On a technical and commercial basis, the internet is working quite well. Apart from that, one could argue that the internet seems rather broken. Cybercrime, fake news, clickbaiting, disinformation campaigns, online profiling, mobile phone addiction — isn&#x27;t that crazy?<p>What would you suggest to fix it?<p>(You might also add your thoughts via a pull request to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;linecker&#x2F;letsfixtheinternet&#x2F; or email stefan@letsfixtheinternet.org)
======
